
Taking You Down to Tilde Town - simonpure
https://thedorkweb.substack.com/p/tales-from-the-dork-web-5
======
dhosek
I remember back in the early days of the web, when half the pages had a tilde
in the URL, there was a site, worst of the web, which trawled through personal
pages to find the comically awful or embarrassing. It was notable enough that
it has its own wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirsky%27s_Worst_of_the_Web](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirsky%27s_Worst_of_the_Web)

------
xwdv
Tilde: think Geocities but more modern.

~~~
StavrosK
Another provider doing exactly the same, wonderful thing:
[https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/)

EDIT: Since I like Neocities so much, I just made a small demo GitLab repo to
show you how you can deploy your repo to Neocities using GitLab CI:

[https://gitlab.com/stavros/neocities-gitlab-ci-
demo](https://gitlab.com/stavros/neocities-gitlab-ci-demo)

~~~
WD-42
Can confirm, I met the creator of neocities at a Defcon afterparty. Great guy,
he really cares about the integrity and creative potential of the web. Gave me
a free lifelong pro account :)

Also Stavros, don't be a stranger. -AR

~~~
StavrosK
Oh man, I'm not sure which IM software we have in common now! I messaged you
on Signal but it doesn't seem to work, where can I talk to you?

~~~
sneak
Can I recommend the tilde irc network?

[https://tilde.chat/](https://tilde.chat/)

------
kingludite
When young I use to ask myself while coding "how would the Borg do this?" This
blog post [for me] maps our boring world on similar interesting visuals. I
cant remember subscribing by email to anything. I had almost forgotten how not
caring for clicks combines with self promotion.

------
chrisweekly
This is so great. Read, subscribed, paused for a moment of nostalgia and
gratitude. THANK YOU.

